# Irritable bowel syndrome in children



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nippon Rinsho. 2006 Aug;64(8):1521-5. Links [Irritable bowel syndrome in children][Article in Japanese]Nakayama Y, Horiuchi A. Department of Pediatrics, Showa Inan General Hospital.Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a common functional gastrointestinal disorder that affects children and adolescents. The recent development of the Rome diagnostic criteria and brain-gut pathways have greatly advanced the field. The child with IBS is best evaluated and treated in the context of a biopsychosocial model of care to relive symptoms and disability. Additional research is needed to develop drugs to modulate abnormalities in sensorimotor function of the enteric nervous system in IBS and relive specific symptoms and to assess the proper role of these drugs in the treatment of children and adolescents.PMID: 16898625


----------

